# a couple more pics of mr furious



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

View attachment 93937
View attachment 93919


Well i finally figured out how to get a picture on here.... i feel dumb. Anyway this is Mr Furious I beleive he is a rhom a lfs had him listed as piranha $20. He was only an inch smaller at the time.

View attachment 93988

View attachment 93938


View attachment 93990


well i kind of hope he is a mac since i dont have the space for another 125.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice beefy specimin!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

looks nice any mor epics


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Nice Piranha...get some more pics.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks very nice!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm not too sure that's a rhom. are we sure it's not a mac? it's totally awsome though and $20 is a steal! congrats.


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks for the compliments...Ill post more pics when i get to work, my computer at home is being slow.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice Pic


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Doesnt look like a rhom shape...but a nice looking fish none the less!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

:nod:


dutchfrompredator said:


> i'm not too sure that's a rhom. are we sure it's not a mac? it's totally awsome though and $20 is a steal! congrats.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i'm suprised they had piranha anywhere near kalamth falls! Nice looking fish, i can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a Maculatus, but not sure. Need more pics. Awesome deal tho.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

:nod: nice fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

jamesdelanoche said:


> i'm suprised they had piranha anywhere near kalamth falls! Nice looking fish, i can't wait to see more pictures.


I didnt even see he was from klamath falls...I live there for a while as a kid.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking piranha. I would agree it isn't a rhom, but a Mac. Very cool fish though and for $20 you can't beat that!


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

jamesdelanoche said:


> i'm suprised they had piranha anywhere near kalamth falls! Nice looking fish, i can't wait to see more pictures.


I was too. Im originally from Puyallup, WA but i moved down here after I graduated from the UW. Ive only been here for a year and a half. As far as lfs go down here, they suck.

I wasnt too sure that it was a rhom it didnt look right but up until now i didnt know macs existed. how big do they get? I have more pics to post later tonight but he doesnt like the light being on so its hard to get a good shot of him.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Macs can grow up to 8". Its a very nice fish though. My baby macs don't like the light either so I dimmed the lights by putting foil under my light and poking tiny holes. I just can't wait until I get a bigger tank.







These bad boys are going to be spoiled!







The macs look nice when they are grown.









You can see my baby macs in my signature. My Gallery.


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks for the info! sweet looking fish you got there.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

russm4a3 said:


> i'm suprised they had piranha anywhere near kalamth falls! Nice looking fish, i can't wait to see more pictures.


I was too. Im originally from Puyallup, WA but i moved down here after I graduated from the UW. Ive only been here for a year and a half. As far as lfs go down here, they suck.

I wasnt too sure that it was a rhom it didnt look right but up until now i didnt know macs existed. how big do they get? I have more pics to post later tonight but he doesnt like the light being on so its hard to get a good shot of him.
[/quote]

Damn man i am from bonney lake!!!!!Puyallup or south hill?


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

south hill off of 104th. its crazy how many people on here are from that area.

AKskirmish out of curiosity why the name? Do you really have 22 tanks (read it on the how many hours a week post) what sizes are they?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i think you'll be happy with a mac; they're amazing looking fish and there's definitely some meanies out there.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

russm4a3 said:


> i'm suprised they had piranha anywhere near kalamth falls! Nice looking fish, i can't wait to see more pictures.


I was too. Im originally from Puyallup, WA but i moved down here after I graduated from the UW. Ive only been here for a year and a half. As far as lfs go down here, they suck.

I wasnt too sure that it was a rhom it didnt look right but up until now i didnt know macs existed. how big do they get? I have more pics to post later tonight but he doesnt like the light being on so its hard to get a good shot of him.
[/quote]

my best friend goes to OIT, i'm gonna go visit him sometime this winter, my uncle lived in k-falls for awhile but I've only been through it from the train and from what i hear, there isnt much to see


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice mac!!!!!!!


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Very nice pics.


----------

